# Importing reptiles



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Can someone with experience of shipping animals into the UK from outside the EU, please tell me what i need to make this a success e.g. shipping agents etc. 

The animals in question would be CITES II animals. 

Many Thanks


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

Get in contact with Defra mate,you'll need an import license and
you'll also need to get in contact with a customs clearing agent to
have the animals cleared when they arrive in the UK.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

SCI said:


> Get in contact with Defra mate,you'll need an import license and
> you'll also need to get in contact with a customs clearing agent to
> have the animals cleared when they arrive in the UK.


 
Agree! Your also need to find out how much it's going to cost you! cos i know it's a few hundred quid.


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

Becky Wheeler said:


> Agree! Your also need to find out how much it's going to cost you! cos i know it's a few hundred quid.


Could run into thousands. Bear in mind how weak the pound is at the mo
it might not be worth is at all,UK prices might be much better this year.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

too bad it's so stupidly complex and expensive to ship from the states. i would jump on the chance to send stuff. i could get all the bargains here... and there are insane bargains here, and i could ship them and make a couple bucks too!

stupid laws! everyone has their hand out too with fees and silly requirements like vet checks... i mean an emerald tree boa will set you back $200-$300 each. i don't know what that is in quid but i bet you it's way cheaper than what's available there... captive bred emmy's are going way down in price now too..... i told you all they would!

hell, i have copperheads and timber rattlesnakes in my yard. i could catch a few gravid females and keep them until they drop the babies and sell them for a couple bucks each but NO! they make about impossible unless you send a bizzillion dollars worth... don't get me started! haha!:lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

It is quite easy to import into the UK, we had a gecko shptment from the US 5 months ago, straight into our heathrow agent, there are certaain things you need to do but its not that complicated

You also have to pay freight, storage and handling, then VAT on the total amount, the agent handles everything for you though and you pay them. 

As with all cities animals you must make sure the paperwork is correct or you stand a chance of losing the shipment, saying that most US breeders understand these very well and get it sorted


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't think he is looking to import morphs, so its not really a case of what you can get in this country (or even the rest of europe or in most cases the US). He is looking to bring in CITES II protected species (from point of origin) which would be near impossible to get hold of through any other means...

That said, it will be expensive, but worth it I imagine....

Andy


----------



## phil (Apr 3, 2005)

you could always just get intouch with a good broker and get the animals shipped striaght into one of the euro show like hamm,most of the brokers will be doing shippments to these shows already,so shipping can cost very little depending on broker,plus they handle all the paperwork!

I have had corns shipped to hamm from the states for £75!!! it usually costs a bit more though.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah then of course you don't need to pay any extra fees getting them from Hamm back to the uk. But it does mean your have to collect! or find someone who will pick them up for you.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks guys, i have all the information i need.


----------

